# Is florish a full complete plant supplement



## Chaac (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi everyone I´m new in these site, and I was wondering , like the tittle says , is florish a full complete plant supplement? The reason of these question, is because Of the little knowledge I´m just staring to gather I know that not only micro elements are needed but also the macro.So after reading the values of florish I started to wonder if the macro elements are well cover by these product and if is realy necesary to buy (K2O) (N) (FE) for a better reaspond of my plants.
If it is needed to buy (K2O) how much grams of it I can use?and in how many ml of water yo recomend me to disolvet it in for a 180lts tank.
These are my plants.
riccia fluitans
HC
hemianthus micantremoides
pogostemon estelatus
rotala rotundifolia
glossostigma elatinoides
taiwan moss
blixia japonica.
Thankyou.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Chaac,

First of all I see you are a newer member, welcome to APC! This is a great site with excellent information and friendly people to help you if you need it. Glad you joined us!

I used Seachem Flourish when I first started and it worked well but my plant growth was slow. I read the "Stickys" at the beginning of the "Fertilizing" sub-forum. I learned that sufficient macros; Nitrogen (NO3), Potassium (K), and Phosphorus (PO4) are necessary for optimum growth. I now dose my macros per the Estimative Index (EI) method but I use Flourish for micros. Hope this helps!


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Chaac said:


> Hi everyone I´m new in these site, and I was wondering , like the tittle says , is florish a full complete plant supplement? The reason of these question, is because Of the little knowledge I´m just staring to gather I know that not only micro elements are needed but also the macro.So after reading the values of florish I started to wonder if the macro elements are well cover by these product and if is realy necesary to buy (K2O) (N) (FE) for a better reaspond of my plants.
> If it is needed to buy (K2O) how much grams of it I can use?and in how many ml of water yo recomend me to disolvet it in for a 180lts tank.
> These are my plants.
> riccia fluitans
> ...


You should get KNO3 (potassium nitrate) and KH2PO4 (monopotassium phosphate) and dose them according to EI (sticky on this forum.) Dry dosing straight into the tank is fine.
Make sure you have appropriate (high) light and CO2, or you will grow an algae farm.


----------



## Chaac (Apr 10, 2010)

Allright thanks for the wellcomeing and the info, I´m very glad to join youeace:


----------



## aquariumcentral (Jun 8, 2010)

If your just starting out with planted aquariums, flourish will be fine for now. I've used it for a while, in the near future I'll be making a video about recommended plant supplements.

Goodluck with your aquarium


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

aquariumcentral said:


> If your just starting out with planted aquariums, flourish will be fine for now. I've used it for a while, in the near future I'll be making a video about recommended plant supplements.


I disagree with this statement.What Seattle said is accurate. If you have high light, and CO2, you will want to dose macros. If you just dose flourish plant growth will be inadequate, and you will end up with algae. AquariumFertilizer.com has great prices for dry ferts, and has everything you need to get started. Dry dosing isn't super complicated, pick a system (EI or PPS/pro) and read read read. If you have a high tech setup though, you're going to be better just getting your ferts to begin with.


----------



## Chaac (Apr 10, 2010)

OK thanks averybody for your time and advice, a get the picture now, I done my reading :typing:


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

This is an interesting subject to me too. According to the label on Flourish it has Nitrogen, Phosphate and Potash (K2 0). These are macros. I take it it's not enough macros?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Gramazing said:


> This is an interesting subject to me too. According to the label on Flourish it has Nitrogen, Phosphate and Potash (K2 0). These are macros. I take it it's not enough macros?


Correct. It's negligible amonts of macros for most planted tanks. The exception would be if you have "very low" light intensity and your plants are getting supplemental food from the fish waste, etc...

Flourish (Seachem) does make marcos as well (Flourish Nitrogen, Flourish Potassium, etc... ).


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I thought that was probably it. I have bought some dry ferts, micro and macro but haven't started using them yet.


----------

